# Picc line complication



## JulesofColorado

Patient came in for broken PICC Line in arm. What is the diagnosis code for that?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## ciphermed

996.1 Mechanical complication of other vascular device, implant, and graft ?

Hope this helps,


----------



## JulesofColorado

Thanks for the input. I actually ended up with 996.59 Mechanical complication of other specified prosthetic device, implant, and graft Due to other implant and internal device, not elsewhere classified


----------



## ansada

we use the 996.1 because picc line is a vascular device


----------



## Jillian38

*Infection in PICC line*

What code do you use for infection in PICC line?


----------

